# Kitty with Loose Fang???



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Our girl kitty, Zoe, has jacked up her bottom-right fang...

It looks bad... It's really loose and sticking out a bit. It doesn't seem to be hurting her, and she is having no problems eating...

I called the vet and she said that they could pull it, but they would have to put her under. The proble is that Zoe can't be put under. She almost died when they knocked her out for her spaying. She has a really bad reaction to the medication.

So, the vet said that it would probably fall out on its own and to just make sure she can eat and watch it for signs of infection.

Well, it has been a week and now it is jutting out a bit farther. Its still not bothering her and she is still chowing down. I am just wondering if anyone here has ever had a cat lose a fang???

Any advice for a worried kitty-momma?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No advice, but our most recent rescued cat has several missing teeth. Vet said she must have had to fight for her food during her lifetime (she's about 4-5 years old). She has absolutely no problems eating and is quite rotund!


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

***photo added***


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Blue cat lost a fang, it was lose then it was gone and then it grew back, which I was given to understand to be rare. Hope it comes out quickly!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

is it a young cat? it might just be loosing its milk(baby) tooth if it is. if it is an older cat, it should work its way out but i have had to just pull them myself & they were fine.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Zoe will be 9 in December... I would be TERRIFIED to pull it...

I am so hoping that it just falls out, SOON!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It might just need a little tug. May bleed a bit but it really looks like it's ready to come out...unless it is broken and that is why it is sticking out. I would at least try pulling on it.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, I've seen cats lose canine teeth. It's not all that uncommon. She probably needs the rest of her teeth cleaned also if her periodontal disease is so bad that teeth are falling out on their own.

As to never being able to put her under anesthesia again: There are several different protocols using vastly different drugs. There's no reason to think that she would have issues using a different protocol.


----------

